# Where can one buy SSBBW lingerie?



## NYEmtEsq (Mar 2, 2006)

Hello everyone! I've been casually lurking for a little while and figured I would say hi. I also figured that the people here would be able to help me out with something. I would like to buy some nice lingerie for my wife in the SS/SS+ range (figure 5'3" and 400ish), but I haven't had much luck at Lane Bryant or some of the "woman" stores out there (which only go up to about a 22ish, which only seems to fit those at the higher end of BBW and the lower end of SSBBW). Can anyone help a guy out?

Thanks again


----------



## Morganne (Mar 2, 2006)

www.ladybwear.com They are in Britain. I have ordered from them, they have a nice quality of lingerie. http://www.lisaslacies.com.au/ Also, some nice stuff, in Australia though. I never had a problem when I ordered. Lastly, http://www.plusintimates.com/


----------



## dreamer72fem (Mar 2, 2006)

I think that Barbs Large and Lovely has some pretty things.
www.bll.com

Good luck
Stacey


----------



## raven (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm not sure if they are still around, but I have some GORGEOUS things that I bought from "Fine & Fancy Lingerie". I'm 5'6" and around 400 and they not only had things in my size, but they were also flattering, which has not been easy to find.


----------



## NYEmtEsq (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks for everyone's help. I never knew how hard it could be to find this kind of lingerie. I would expect that Victoria's Secret wouldn't carry much above "plumpette" size, but for places like Lane Bryant and Avenue to have a cieling on their sizes (albeit somewhat higher than others) is pretty rediculous. Then again, these are the type of companies who have skinny models in their catalogues (who invariably look like they're wearing potato sacks). Nothing like slieghting your own target demographic.

Thanks again,

Greg


----------



## raven (Mar 3, 2006)

NYEmtEsq said:


> Thanks for everyone's help. I never knew how hard it could be to find this kind of lingerie. I would expect that Victoria's Secret wouldn't carry much above "plumpette" size, but for places like Lane Bryant and Avenue to have a cieling on their sizes (albeit somewhat higher than others) is pretty rediculous. Then again, these are the type of companies who have skinny models in their catalogues (who invariably look like they're wearing potato sacks). Nothing like slieghting your own target demographic.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Greg



One more thing- Although they don't use plus size models, Frederick's of Hollywood carries many of their items in plus sizes, and their 3x fit me and still looked good when I was at 350. With them, the best bet is catalog shopping rather than in the stores. I have never had any luck at Victoria's Secret, though I have always bought perfumes, body lotions, etc. there 

Also, while I usually don't do well in the Lane Bryant STORES, their mail order catalog, which is supposedly a separate entity, has a limited line of lingerie that runs all the way up to their top sizes. Some of it isn't particularly sexy, but I often find items that are very pretty there.


----------

